# Hello from Spain skies!



## Gustav6 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hello all!

My name is Fernando Sola. I was born in Munchen, Germany, but I have always lived in Alicante, Spain. Now I live and work in Zaragoza.

I am 31 years old, and besides WWII aviation, my hobbies are wargaming (Advanced Tobruk System, Panzer Leader, Air Force, Fighting Wings...), History and my motorbike, a beautiful blue Bandit.

I discovered this forum looking for technical information about the 109. People posting here are truly masters of the topic. Thank you all.

By the way, do you imagine what is my favourite WWII plane? Yes, the "stick in cement", the "dangerous landings", the "poor longitudinal control", the "unresponsiveness", the best: Bf 109.

Greetings from Spain,

Fernando "Gustav6" Sola.


----------



## freeflight (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome Gustav6, your favourite fighter is my favourite German fighter too.
I like its "robust" design.

Is your Bandit a 600 or a 1200 ?


----------



## Gustav6 (Jan 25, 2007)

Bandit 600 '01. She has carried me to every corner of Spain, Marseille, Tunisia... I always think I must change her for another bigger machine, but when I see my Bandit and think the things we have done together that idea vanish from my mind.


----------



## freeflight (Jan 25, 2007)

Then keep it. I have the same feeling with my 955i Triumph Tiger.


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome aboard, Gustav6!!!
Feel free to post some photo's from your travels on the Bandit!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to the Board Gustav6 from down under...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2007)

welcome- so're you interested in the Buchons too then?


----------

